# Exposed shower system onto glass wall



## Maplehead (Feb 19, 2007)

does anybody know of an exposed thermostatic shower system that has been attached to a glass wall rather than a tiled wall?

And/or, does anybody know of an exposed thermostatic shower system that anchors from the top and bottom so that it can be mounted in from of a glass wall but not mounted to the glass wall?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Maplehead said:


> does anybody know of an exposed thermostatic shower system that has been attached to a glass wall rather than a tiled wall?
> 
> And/or, does anybody know of an exposed thermostatic shower system that anchors from the top and bottom so that it can be mounted in from of a glass wall but not mounted to the glass wall?


California Brass makes a line of exposed mount shower valves designed to be used as beach and pool showers.


----------

